# I think I have decided what to put in my tank



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am thinking of going with some rainbowfish. Wondering if different types of rainbowfish will school together? like can I put two or three of 4 different kinds to create a school of 10-12? so I guess it will be something like this:
55 gallon 

10 rainbowfish
5 neon tetras 
5 cardinal tetras
3 otos 
10 RCS
4 Amano shrimp
5 khuli loaches
2 peacock gobies (if I have room and can find them )


what do yall think?


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

I think it sounds like a fairly good setup. So long as most of those fish have mouths smaller than the shrimp and you provide plenty of hidey holes, I bet they'd all do just fine... I will say that neon tetras are a pain to keep because they stress out so easily...  Doesn't sound like you've got any hardcore aggressive fish, so as long as they've got the space, I bet it'll be an attractive tank... Good luck =]


----------

